# [SOLVED] Wykluczanie pakietow podczas emergowania

## soban_

Czy zna ktos z Was sposob na przemergowanie wszystkich pakietow pomijajac te wybrane? Np chcialbym przemergowac caly system. Jednak wczesniej przemergowalem wszystko zwiazane z kde:

```
emerge -avq $(qlist -IC|grep kde-base)
```

I teraz bym nie chcial emergowac jeszcze raz pakietow zwiazanych z kde-base. Jest na to jakis sposob?

----------

## znal

Takie coś powinno wypisać listę takich pakietów:

```
qlist -I -C>all&&qlist -I -C kde-base>kde&&diff all kde|grep '<'|cut -d' ' -f 2 |sort -u
```

ale to nie uwzględnia pakietów zainstalowanych w kilku slotach, bo qlist -I nie zwraca wersji tylko same nazwy

----------

## soban_

Jednak mysle ze to mi wystarczy, dziekuje.

----------

## SlashBeast

Polecam man emerge i '--exclude'

----------

